# Livery yards New milton



## samwv (14 March 2017)

NEW TO THE AREA: I am looking for a livery yard within 10 miles of New Milton. Needs to be part livery, good facilities, indoor arena preferred but not essential, must have all year turn out. I am currently competing at BE100 and looking to progress this season, so would ideally like to be on a yard of people that are competing at same level or above.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## planete (15 March 2017)

Have you had a look at the NFED website where the local livery yards advertise?  Sorry I cannot help with recommendations as I have been out of the riding scene for some years.


----------



## Kizzy2004 (16 March 2017)

Parley may be a good place to start.  It's a competition venue and regularly holds dressage and sj comps but close enough to the main road to travel to BE events.  I don't think it has an indoor school though. 

I can't think off the top of my head any indoor schools close to new milton.  

If you're on Facebook there is a Hampshire hooves livery page which is quite useful for finding local advice


----------



## Ruddyreindeer (18 April 2017)

Flanders Farm would be handy for you, or Burley Villa but not sure if they do liveries. Ipley Manor is further away and does not have indoor school though. Good luck .


----------

